# What fog juice to use with LITE F/X MODEL 1741 FOG MACHINE?



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Just bought a LITE F/X MODEL 1741 FOG MACHINE and need some guidance. I am looking to produce a low lying ground fog and was wondering what people would reccomend for fog juice.

I have no experience!

Help.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

do you have more specifics than what you listed?

How many watts? 400? 1000?

Is it designed as a low lying fogger or do you just want low lying fog

And most important, where are you going to use it? Inside? Outside? and how cold does it get at Halloween where you live?

For low lying fog to work, the fog must be colder than the ambient air temperature, so if you live where it gets really cold on Halloween, success on low lying fog is hit and miss....mostly miss. But if you have warm evenings, you're in luck.

Fog juice isn't the issue as much as having a method to cool the fog.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never heard of your type of fogger, but I can tell you about my experience. We have two of the Party City (purple box) foggers and one heavy-duty pro-DJ fogger. I just use the cheapo WalMart fog juice for them all. Check and see if you have the directions or manual that came with your fogger. It may tell you what kind of fog juice to use. But I'm pretty sure they're all very similar recipes.

To keep it low lying, Scatterbrains is right, the fog has to be chilled. There are all kinds of how-to's online for fog chillers and some of them are very involved. I do it with the white disposable styrofoam coolers from the liquor store. The basics are that the fog goes in one end, gets chilled over ice and comes out the other end. The styrofoam is really easy to cut with a steak knife. So you cut a hole in each end of the cooler. Then get some flex tubing like is used for a washer/dryer at Home Depot and coil it up inside the cooler. The more distance the fog has to go through the ice the longer it'll stay chilled. Stick the two ends of the tubing out each hole that you created in the cooler. One end goes right up to the nozzle on the fogger and the other is where the chilled fog comes out. Just make sure that your fogger's nozzle doesn't heat up and melt the plastic tubing. If your fogger has a hot nozzle, you make need to add something metal or cardboard onto the end of the tubing that can take the heat. Then fill the whole cooler up with ice and turn on the fogger. That's a lot of info, but it's really pretty easy.

The other tip I have for using any and all foggers is to get a timer. I think some might come with them. But it's usually an accessory. They make all the difference. You can set the fog time and the interval, so you don't have to stand there and press the button for fog all the time. It really saves on fog juice too. I only fill my foggers every other year. I store them with the juice in them and everything. 

Good luck!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

1741 is the 700W Lite F/X Fogmaster (New models seem to be called Fog F/X).

I am going to try Froggy's Freezing Fog Juice this year for low lying fog, as I have heard good things here.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you own a LITE F/X MODEL 1741 FOG MACHINE? Yeah I think mine is 700W. I live in Oregon and deal with chilly temps and rain.

Probably gonna build a chiller with a 5 gal bucket.

Thanks EVERYBODY!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh...and do you think the 700w will be enough for the Froggy's?...I see posts that the fogger needs to be a higher watt.

thoughts?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I see alot of timers. Are the all universal? Any suggestions on what type of timer?


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Make the Chiller and use a Irrigation hose or just the hose and fill it with ice or frozen water bottles! i used water bottles frozen and it worked really good the hose has the holes in it and its like 10 bucks or less at home depot or Lowes heres a vid of someone using it!! Works very well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfkwBLILjLc


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Very Cool! Thanks for the input! Would have never thought of the Irrigation hose...


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you tell me a little about how you play you music outdoors...are you using a stereo from inside the home or some type of speaker set up outside..

Thanks for your time!! Really!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Old Man Bakke said:


> I see alot of timers. Are the all universal? Any suggestions on what type of timer?


I have the 1741 (I believe). have had it for a number of years. Great machine. I am running a timer from either Wal Mart, or Target ? Same one, but works great. I have used several fog juices over the years in it. Froggys freezing will do just fine. I have had just as good results using other stuff as well. You will definitely need a good chiller if you want it to stick. I did the drain pipe last year and it helped a lot. Temps here in PA get pretty cool as well. 

D.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Old Man Bakke said:


> Do you own a LITE F/X MODEL 1741 FOG MACHINE? Yeah I think mine is 700W. I live in Oregon and deal with chilly temps and rain.
> 
> Probably gonna build a chiller with a 5 gal bucket.
> 
> Thanks EVERYBODY!


Yes, I have a 1741 that is 10 years old.



Old Man Bakke said:


> Oh...and do you think the 700w will be enough for the Froggy's?...I see posts that the fogger needs to be a higher watt.
> 
> thoughts?


700W should be fine. I ran Froggy's through another 700W machine with no problems. Higher wattage machines give a greater cubic feet/minute of fog, typically reheat quickly, and may have some extra features like continuous fogging and variable output. That is why everyone wants higher wattage machines. As far as I know, there are no wattage requirements with Froggy's.



Old Man Bakke said:


> I see alot of timers. Are the all universal? Any suggestions on what type of timer?


Timers are not universal. Lite F/X is the unusual brand, but they do have the normal connector. It should be easy to take another timer and make it work with Lite F/X though.
http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/make-timer-wireless-remotes-work-on-lite-fx-fog-machines


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Drain pipe? can you elaborate.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

DeathDealer said:


> Yes, I have a 1741 that is 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had my 1741 for several years (it came from Kmart). I saw this Mod about a week ago here in another thread. That's funny because I've using a Wal Mart timer on my fogger for at least 4 years without any issue. I wonder if something changed ? I have 3 other cheap-o 400 watt units that also all work with the same timer. This season I picked up a 1000 watt Eliminator, and I ended up having to buy their timer since the ones I have would not work... Go figure !


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input....will probably mod a timer!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

@ DeathDealer... Thank you so much for posting the Modd3d link! I have the exact same fog machine and I purchased the exact same timer. Right out of the box, the timer didn't work, so I figured it was just going to be a wiring situation. I used my multimeter to try to figure which wire was for what with some limited success. Nonetheless, I soldered it all up as per the MOD and it worked perfectly!!! That made my day!!!! Now I can focus on other aspects of my haunt without being a nursemaid to my fogger / chiller. Thank you again.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Misdomt-

I am having trouble finding a timer at Wally World. Can you tell me where you got yours?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Glad to help Misdomt!
-------------
Old Man Bakke, I saw timers at Spirit this year. I think they were about $16.00.


----------

